# Looking for train track parts



## JustinWright (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm looking for the plastic balls that form the male piece to wooden train tracks(like thomas the train stye). I thought that I saw them on rockler before but I cannot locate them anymore. Any help will be great, I have a four year old that would love to have these pieces repaired.

Thanks in advance,
Justin Wright


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Try this link: http://www.woodnshop.com/default.htm

Just ran across this site and they have all sorts of woodworking stuff from tools to lumber, to plywood, to craft parts.

Their store is in St louis


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I do see that Rockler has the router bits to cut the male (and female) portions of the train track connectors, but I've never seen 'em in plastic.


----------



## JustinWright (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the help. I contacted the Thomas the Train company today, I guess no one sells them but they said I could send the broken pieces back and they will replace them at no charge.


----------



## geoffreyhyatt (Jan 25, 2013)

I also had some wooden tracks missing the pegs. I tried to order replacements and searched online for an easy way to make some, but didn't have any luck.
Then I had a good idea that solved the problem nicely. I used screw eye hooks. They are about 25 cents each at the hardware store.
http://www.bluewhalearts.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/screw-eye-nickel-7x15.jpg
I think I used 9/16" but I don't remember - bring a track with you and you can make sure it is the right fit.
I used plastic screw wall anchors to fill the hole (I had to cut the tops and bottoms off them to get them the right length)
http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/inffastener/i/plastic1.jpg
and then put the screw eye hooks into the anchor. I also used wood glue in there so the kids couldn't take them out (and eat them…).
It works great, is very easy, just takes a minute once you have the things you need.
I'm such a proud father….


----------

